# Ecc



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

My Filipina wife and I are here with the balikbayan privalge stamp, some say we need the ECC before we leave. I think we don't. Anybody here with the balikbayan privalge tell me if we do or not, and save me a trip into the city to ask them in person.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Balikbayan said:


> My Filipina wife and I are here with the balikbayan privalge stamp, some say we need the ECC before we leave. I think we don't. Anybody here with the balikbayan privalge tell me if we do or not, and save me a trip into the city to ask them in person.


BI in Davao told me that I needed ECC, but I haven't tried leaving yet since entering on a BB.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

BI Iloilo told me I did not need an ECC on a BB stamp... but I converted to 13a before leaving, so cannot be certain.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ECC break down ECC-A or ECC-B link 
Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)

For questions, I've used the Facebook PBI link with good results either message or phone call and answers within a day messaging or more immediate answer if you call. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks mca, the bureau of immigration said we don't need the ECC.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

we've been Balikbayans for several years. we come and leave the country without ECCs at least half a dozen times.


----------

